# Mayúsculas en nombres propios de lugares



## pepebotella

Hola:

Tengo un problema. Estoy traduciendo un guía turística de malta de inglés a español y me han aparecido unos nombres propios de accidentes geográficos. Sé que lo que es el nombre propio en sí hay que ponerlo en mayúsculas pero no sé si hay que hacer así el resto. Me explico mejor con un ejemplo:

¿Islas de San Pablo o islas de San Pablo (en el original, la palabra "islas" también está escrita en mayúsculas)?

También tengo duda en los siguientes nombres propios:

Bahía Dorada

Bahía de Mellieha

Bahía de San Pablo

Bahía de Ramla

Bahía de San Blas

Puerto de Mgarr

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Rayines

Hola, esto es lo que dice el Dicc. Panhispánico de Dudas al respecto:

Los nombres comunes genéricos que acompañan a los nombres propios geográficos (_ciudad, río, mar, océano, sierra, cordillera, cabo, golfo, estrecho,_ etc.) deben escribirse con minúscula: _la ciudad de Panamá, el río Ebro, la sierra de Gredos, la cordillera de los Andes, el cabo de Hornos_. Solo si el nombre genérico forma parte del nombre propio, se escribe con mayúscula inicial: _Ciudad Real, Río de la Plata, Sierra Nevada, los Picos de Europa_. También se escriben con inicial mayúscula algunos de estos nombres genéricos cuando, por antonomasia, designan un lugar único y, por lo tanto, funcionan a modo de nombre propio.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​
No sé darte la respuesta en el caso de los nombres que mencionas. Me parece que "islas" iría con minúscula, y tal vez las "Bahía" y "Puerto", si forman parte intrínseca del nombre del lugar, con mayúsculas.
Espera otras opiniones .​


----------



## Cebeta

Contexto: 
"Toda la comarca goza de un régimen térmico suave, consecuencia del efecto moderador que ejerce la proximidad al *mar* Mediterráneo".

Eso pues, ¿mayúscula para mar? No, ¿verdad?
Perdonad si es obvio, pero es que tras consultar con el DPD la última frase del 4.7 del apéndice Mayúsculas me hecho un lío _findeañero_.


Del DPD:
Los nombres comunes genéricos que acompañan a los nombres propios geográficos (ciudad, río, mar, océano, sierra, cordillera, cabo, golfo, estrecho, etc.) deben escribirse con minúscula: la ciudad de Panamá, el río Ebro, la sierra de Gredos, la cordillera de los Andes, el cabo de Hornos. Solo si el nombre genérico forma parte del nombre propio, se escribe con mayúscula inicial: Ciudad Real, Río de la Plata, Sierra Nevada, los Picos de Europa. También se escriben con inicial mayúscula algunos de estos nombres genéricos cuando, por antonomasia, designan un lugar único y, por lo tanto, funcionan a modo de nombre propio. Estas antonomasias están lógicamente limitadas en su uso a la comunidad de hablantes que comparten una misma geografía, para los que la identificación de la referencia es inequívoca, como ocurre, por ejemplo, entre los chilenos, con la Cordillera (por la cordillera de los Andes) o, entre los españoles, con la Península (por el territorio peninsular español) o el Estrecho (por el estrecho de Gibraltar). El hecho de escribir *Península Ibérica con mayúsculas se debe a que con esta expresión nos referimos a una entidad de carácter histórico-político, y no a un mero accidente geográfico.*


----------



## piraña utria

Cebeta said:


> Contexto:
> "Toda la comarca goza de un régimen térmico suave, consecuencia del efecto moderador que ejerce la proximidad al *mar* Mediterráneo".
> 
> Eso pues, ¿mayúscula para mar? No, ¿verdad?
> Perdonad si es obvio, pero es que tras consultar con el DPD la última frase del 4.7 del apéndice Mayúsculas me hecho un lío _findeañero_.
> 
> 
> Del DPD:
> Los nombres comunes genéricos que acompañan a los nombres propios geográficos (ciudad, río, mar, océano, sierra, cordillera, cabo, golfo, estrecho, etc.) deben escribirse con minúscula: la ciudad de Panamá, el río Ebro, la sierra de Gredos, la cordillera de los Andes, el cabo de Hornos. Solo si el nombre genérico forma parte del nombre propio, se escribe con mayúscula inicial: Ciudad Real, Río de la Plata, Sierra Nevada, los Picos de Europa. También se escriben con inicial mayúscula algunos de estos nombres genéricos cuando, por antonomasia, designan un lugar único y, por lo tanto, funcionan a modo de nombre propio. Estas antonomasias están lógicamente limitadas en su uso a la comunidad de hablantes que comparten una misma geografía, para los que la identificación de la referencia es inequívoca, como ocurre, por ejemplo, entre los chilenos, con la Cordillera (por la cordillera de los Andes) o, entre los españoles, con la Península (por el territorio peninsular español) o el Estrecho (por el estrecho de Gibraltar). El hecho de escribir *Península Ibérica con mayúsculas se debe a que con esta expresión nos referimos a una entidad de carácter histórico-político, y no a un mero accidente geográfico.*


 
Hola, Cebeta.

Creo que has dado en el clavo.

Saludos,


----------



## Ambrosio

Contexto: 
_"Toda la comarca goza de un régimen térmico suave, consecuencia del efecto moderador que ejerce la proximidad al *mar* Mediterráneo"._ [Cebeta]
Yo creo que en ese contexto es correcto escribir "mar" en minúscula porque se está refiriendo a un lugar geográfico. "Régimen térmico suave como consecuencia de un mar". Otra cosa sería que en "esa comarca existiera cierta cultura como consecuencia del Mar Mediterráneo", entendiendose en este caso el "Mar Mediterráneo" como el conjunto de regiones o países bañadas por dicho mar.
Saludos y Feliz Año.


----------



## Polizón

En línea con lo dicho, considero que no podría escribirse Mar Mediterráneo, pues éste se subdivide en mar Egeo, mar Adriático, mar Tirreno y no sé cuántos más. Los españoles, por su parte, tienen además al mar Cantábrico, que baña sus costas por el atlántico. 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Pinairun

Cebeta said:


> Contexto:
> "Toda la comarca goza de un régimen térmico suave, consecuencia del efecto moderador que ejerce la proximidad al *mar* Mediterráneo".
> 
> Eso pues, ¿mayúscula para mar? No, ¿verdad?
> Perdonad si es obvio, pero es que tras consultar con el DPD la última frase del 4.7 del apéndice Mayúsculas me hecho un lío _findeañero_.
> 
> 
> Del DPD:
> Los nombres comunes genéricos que acompañan a los nombres propios geográficos (ciudad, río, mar, océano, sierra, cordillera, cabo, golfo, estrecho, etc.) deben escribirse con minúscula: la ciudad de Panamá, el río Ebro, la sierra de Gredos, la cordillera de los Andes, el cabo de Hornos. Solo si el nombre genérico forma parte del nombre propio, se escribe con mayúscula inicial: Ciudad Real, Río de la Plata, Sierra Nevada, los Picos de Europa. También se escriben con inicial mayúscula algunos de estos nombres genéricos cuando, por antonomasia, designan un lugar único y, por lo tanto, funcionan a modo de nombre propio. Estas antonomasias están lógicamente limitadas en su uso a la comunidad de hablantes que comparten una misma geografía, para los que la identificación de la referencia es inequívoca, como ocurre, por ejemplo, entre los chilenos, con la Cordillera (por la cordillera de los Andes) o, entre los españoles, con la Península (por el territorio peninsular español) o el Estrecho (por el estrecho de Gibraltar). El hecho de escribir *Península Ibérica con mayúsculas se debe a que con esta expresión nos referimos a una entidad de carácter histórico-político, y no a un mero accidente geográfico.*


 

Sin dudarlo,  mar Mediterráneo.  La proximidad física al mar.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Feliz año 2009 a todos!
Cebeta, si economizas te evitas dudas:
"Toda la comarca goza de un régimen térmico suave, consecuencia del efecto moderador que ejerce la proximidad al Mediterráneo".

El uso de "mar" en esa frase me suena a repetición, ya que el régimen es consecuencia de la cercanía al mar, ya sea el Mediterráneo u otro.Y si usas "mar" creo que sobra Mediterráneo.

En caso de usar las dos palabras, yo creo que, discrepando del resto de compañeros,
se pueden escribir las dos con mayúscula.
"Toda la comarca goza de un régimen térmico suave, consecuencia del efecto moderador que ejerce la proximidad al Mar Mediterráneo". 

Atendiendonos a Estas antonomasias están lógicamente limitadas en su uso a la comunidad de hablantes que comparten una misma geografía, para los que la identificación de la referencia es inequívoca 

Nosotros dos que somos valencianos,sabemos lo que representa el Mar Mediterráneo.


----------



## Malala

_Cebeta, si economizas te evitas dudas:
"Toda la comarca goza de un régimen térmico suave, consecuencia del efecto moderador que ejerce la proximidad al Mediterráneo"._

Felicitaciones las cosas facilitas, le haces honor a tu nick.

Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## geego

Por aportar algo más:

_El Mediterráneo 
La Ibérica _

¿Verdad que cuando decimos _el Mediterráneo_ la expresión suena bien y cuando decimos _la Ibérica_ suena mal? Cualquier hablante razonable diría _la Península Ibérica_.

Para mí una regla de apoyo sería elidir la primera parte y ver si la expresión queda coja.


----------



## Ambrosio

Polizón said:


> En línea con lo dicho, considero que no podría escribirse Mar Mediterráneo, pues éste se subdivide en mar Egeo, mar Adriático, mar Tirreno y no sé cuántos más. Los españoles, por su parte, tienen además al mar Cantábrico, que baña sus costas por el atlántico.
> Saludos,
> Polizón


Yo entiendo que sí. En España, por ejemplo, se oye hablar de la "dieta mediterránea" (pescado, aceite, vino, frutas, verduras, frutos secos y pocas grasas de origen animal) y está presente en tierras que no son mediterráneas, como las bañadas por el mar Canatábrico (parte de Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria y País Vasco) y otras zonas interiores (Extremadura, La Mancha, La Rioja, Castilla, etc.). Inclusive podemos añadir a Portugal, país vecino y atlántico de norte a sur.
¡Feliz Año!


----------



## Pinairun

"Toda la comarca goza de un régimen térmico suave, consecuencia del efecto moderador que ejerce la *proximidad al mar Mediterráneo".*

Clima mediterráneo, dieta mediterránea, bosque mediterráneo, islas mediterráneas, cultura mediterránea, pero mar Mediterráneo.

No olviden que en la frase que provocó este hilo se habla del clima de una región, de su proximidad al mar Mediterráneo, la proximidad física al mar, no a la entidad de carácter histórico-político que pudieran formar los países bañados por sus aguas, ya que esta entidad poco podría influir en el clima de ninguno de ellos. 

Como ha sugerido _Las cosas facilitas,_ no pasaría nada si se suprimiera la palabra _mar _y se dijera simplemente _la proximidad al Mediterráneo._ Pero, si no se suprime, debería escribirse con minúscula, porque es un accidente geográfico. Sentimientos aparte.

Saludos


----------



## Cebeta

Gracias a todos, como siempre.
Con vuestras reflexiones lo veo todo más claro.
Definitivamente lo dejo con minúscula, mar Mediterráneo. La explicación de Pinairum me convence. Se habla en términos de climatología y por tanto, de geografía. De igual forma diríamos el río Tal o la sierra de Cual, ¿no?
También estaría bien quitar la palabra "mar", como apunta mi paisano Las cosas facilitas, pero el texto no es mío, solo soy la correctora y creo que, salvo errores, hay que toquetear lo menos posible.

Un besazo a todos.


----------



## Señor K

Saludos a todos. Una consulta breve, con cierta derivación para mis coterráneos chilenos. 

Cuando me refiero al cordón montañoso que cruza el contienente americano, ¿la debo escribir como "Cordillera de Los Andes" o "los Andes"? 

Yo creo que debería ser con minúscula, pero no sé en el fondo si el nombre del cordón es "Andes" o "Los Andes". Algo que me hace dudar (y aquí la derivación para los chilenos) es ¿debiera escribir "Cordillera de la Costa" o "La Costa"? Acá yo creo que es con minúscula, con cierto grado mayor de convencimiento, pero el que me ayuden a arrojar luz sobre el asunto lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, gusto verte, tanto tiempo.
En ambos casos con minúscula:
Cordillera de los Andes.
Cordillera de la Costa.
Saludos.
_


----------



## 0scar

¿"Cordillera" es parte del nombre  propio?


DPD RAE:

_... los Andes, el Himalaya. _Como se ve en los ejemplos, determinados nombres propios geográficos van necesariamente acompañados de artículo, como ocurre con las comarcas, los mares, los ríos y las montañas. En otros casos, como ocurre con determinados países, el uso del artículo es opcional: _Perú _o_ el Perú_ (→</SPAN> el, 5). El artículo, en todos estos casos, debe escribirse con minúscula, porque no forma parte del nombre propio...


Los nombres comunes genéricos que acompañan a los nombres propios geográficos (_ciudad, río, mar, océano, sierra, cordillera, cabo, golfo, estrecho,_ etc.) deben escribirse con minúscula: _la ciudad de Panamá, el río Ebro, la sierra de Gredos, la cordillera de los Andes, el cabo de Hornos_. Solo si el nombre genérico forma parte del nombre propio, se escribe con mayúscula inicial: _Ciudad Real, Río de la Plata, Sierra Nevada, los Picos de Europa_. También se escriben con inicial mayúscula algunos de estos nombres genéricos cuando, por antonomasia, designan un lugar único y, por lo tanto, funcionan a modo de nombre propio. Estas antonomasias están lógicamente limitadas en su uso a la comunidad de hablantes que comparten una misma geografía, para los que la identificación de la referencia es inequívoca, como ocurre, por ejemplo, entre los chilenos, con _la Cordillera_ (por la cordillera de los Andes) o, entre los españoles, con _la Península_ (por el territorio peninsular español) o _el Estrecho_ (por el estrecho de Gibraltar). El hecho de escribir _Península Ibérica_ con mayúsculas se debe a que con esta expresión nos referimos a una entidad de carácter histórico-político, y no a un mero accidente geográfico.


----------



## elnickestalibre

El nombre propio es "Andes", que es un gran monte: la cordillera de los Andes; tal como explica en el ejemplo que has puesto.

Pero si la palabra "cordillera" encabeza el enunciado entonces es en mayúscula inicial:

Cordillera de los Andes --> igual que:

La cordillera de los Andes --> el artículo va en mayúscula únicamente porque encabeza el enunciado y no porque sea parte del nombre, que no lo es.


----------



## 0scar

Yo no creo que el asunto tenga una respuesta categórica, en art. del DPD habla también de Sierra Nevada y Picos de Europa.
¿Quién dice que Cordillera de los Andes no es o un nombre propio? 
¿Quién dice que Los no debe ir en mayúscula porque no es parte del nombre propio?
Lo que digo es que los accidentes geográficos no tienen DNI, es dificil saber cuál es el nombre propio completo de ellos.


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile hay dos cordilleras principales: La de los Andes y la de la Costa.
Y en ambos casos “Cordillera” se escribe con mayúsculas.
Algunos autores usan minúscula para referirse a los Andes, pero no es lo usual; siempre va a haber personas más papistas que el Papa.
El DPD respalda este uso, que es único, grande, y nuestro:

Los nombres comunes genéricos que acompañan a los nombres propios geográficos (ciudad, río, mar, océano, sierra, cordillera, cabo, golfo, estrecho, etc.) deben escribirse con minúscula: la ciudad de Panamá, el río Ebro, la sierra de Gredos, la cordillera de los Andes, el cabo de Hornos. Solo si el nombre genérico forma parte del nombre propio, se escribe con mayúscula inicial: Ciudad Real, Río de la Plata, Sierra Nevada, los Picos de Europa. También se escriben con inicial mayúscula algunos de estos nombres genéricos cuando, por antonomasia, designan un lugar único y, por lo tanto, funcionan a modo de nombre propio. Estas antonomasias están lógicamente limitadas en su uso a la comunidad de hablantes que comparten una misma geografía, para los que la identificación de la referencia es inequívoca, *como ocurre, por ejemplo, entre los chilenos, con la Cordillera (por la cordillera de los Andes) o, entre los españoles, con la Península (por el territorio peninsular español)* o el Estrecho (por el estrecho de Gibraltar). El hecho de escribir Península Ibérica con mayúsculas se debe a que con esta expresión nos referimos a una entidad de carácter histórico-político, y no a un mero accidente geográfico.

Saludos.
_


----------



## 0scar

Vampiro said:


> En Chile hay dos cordilleras principales: La de los Andes y la de la Costa.
> Y en ambos casos “Cordillera” se escribe con mayúsculas.
> Algunos autores usan minúscula para referirse a los Andes, pero no es lo usual; siempre va a haber personas más papistas que el Papa.
> El DPD respalda este uso, que es único, grande, y nuestro:


 
Yo veo que el DPD dos veces dice "cordillera de los Andes", con minúscula.

P.D.: ¿Qué quiere decir "uso grande"'


----------



## Vampiro

0scar said:


> Yo veo que el DPD dos veces dice "cordillera de los Andes", con minúscula.
> 
> Eso es para el resto del mundo.  Nosotros tenemos nuestro apartado especial.
> 
> P.D.: ¿Qué quiere decir "uso grande"'
> 
> Tendrías que venir a Chile para saberlo.  Imposible explicarlo en el foro.


----------



## 0scar

El DRAE dice otra cosa.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

0scar said:


> Yo no creo que el asunto tenga una respuesta categórica, en art. del DPD habla también de Sierra Nevada


A_ el mes pasado fui a Nevada_ le seguiría la pregunta de cómo te fue en los casinos. Con la Cordillera no pasa lo mismo: fuimos a los Andes -a la Cordillera-, fuimos a Los Andes -la población chilena-.


----------



## 0scar

Libro de una universidad chilena que lo tienen en la biblioteca del Instituto Geográfico Militar de Chile, habla de la "cordillera de los Andes", y de "la cordillera de la costa":


http://www.udec.cl/~ocrojas/tectonicadechile.pdf

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=instituto+geogr%C3%A1fico+de+chile+cordillera+andes&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1&redir_esc=&ei=DPcITc2KAYKC8gaD_-zAAQ


----------



## sergio11

0scar said:


> Libro de una universidad chilena que lo tienen en la biblioteca del Instituto Geográfico Militar de Chile, habla de la "cordillera de los Andes", y de "la cordillera de la costa":
> 
> 
> http://www.udec.cl/~ocrojas/tectonicadechile.pdf
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=i...rtPage=1&redir_esc=&ei=DPcITc2KAYKC8gaD_-zAAQ


Depende de cómo lo tomes, porque si te refieres a la cordillera en forma genérica, a propiedades de cordillera de la cadena de montañas, en forma descriptiva, está bien escribir "cordillera de los Andes," pero si la nombras en forma específica, te debes referir a ella como "Cordillera de los Andes." 

Lo mismo con la Cordillera de la Costa. y recuerda que la Cordillera de la Costa, no por serlo deja de ser una "cordillera de la costa." Así que depende de si la estás nombrando o la estás describiendo.

Como dices en tu comentario previo, probablemente sea difícil encontrar un documento que muestre un nombre oficial y una forma oficial de referirse a ellas. No sé si el intento de esos documentos que muestras es el de dar los nombres oficiales o simplemente describirlos.


----------



## Señor K

Bueno, veo que la respuesta no es tan simple como yo pensé. De hecho, deriva a otra pregunta que ni siquiera formulé, pero que es importante. Lamento haberme "saltado" el investigar si la palabra "cordillera" va con mayúsculas o no. La discusión está interesante, pero para los chilenos (o bueno, un grupo de ellos, dentro de los cuales me incluyo... y veo que Vampiro también), se toma "Cordillera de los Andes" como un nombre propio en su totalidad.
Quizás autoridades más académicas puedan refutarlo (ojalá lo hagan para sazonar la discusión), pero es mi impresión como mero habitante de estas latitudes.
Gracias a todos por sus aportes.



0scar said:


> P.D.: ¿Qué quiere decir "uso grande"'



Óscar, el "única, grande y nuestra" se refiere al eslogan de una cerveza. No sé si Vampiro quería mantenerlo en secreto, pero me puse en el lugar del que preguntó, porque a mí no me gustaría quedarme con la duda, jejeje.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Señor K said:


> puedan refutarlo


Yo no creo que sea refutable que los chilenos escriban con mayúscula "Cordillera de los Andes", porque tal vez (y me lo podrías confirmar tú) a un chileno no le salga decir fui a o vengo de los Andes (lo que muy probablemente fuera entendido como Los Andes, la población). Para un chileno, o es inseparable, o dice "la Cordillera" y listo. ¿Estoy en lo cierto? A mí, que vivo lejos, no me sonaría extraño decir "vengo de los Andes", por lo que yo sí puedo separar el nombre del accidente geográfico del nombre propio (y entonces escribir cordillera de los Andes). No sé si me explico.


----------



## Señor K

Claramente, Adolfo.

De hecho, si alguien dijera "Vengo de los Andes", se entendería como que viene de la comuna (o la localidad de) Los Andes, ubicada en la Región de Valparaíso.

En el fondo, lo que dije no era tanto como con el afán de ser corregido, sino de saber si existe una regla oficial establecida, por mucho que en el lenguaje coloquial los chilenos digamos "la cordillera" (con minúscula, eso sí, porque -como yo lo veo- la mayúscula "funciona" sólo con el nombre completo).


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Yo no creo que sea refutable que los chilenos escriban con mayúscula "Cordillera de los Andes", porque tal vez (y me lo podrías confirmar tú) a un chileno no le salga decir fui a o vengo de los Andes (lo que muy probablemente fuera entendido como Los Andes, la población). Para un chileno, o es inseparable, o dice "la Cordillera" y listo. ¿Estoy en lo cierto? A mí, que vivo lejos, no me sonaría extraño decir "vengo de los Andes", por lo que yo sí puedo separar el nombre del accidente geográfico del nombre propio (y entonces escribir cordillera de los Andes). No sé si me explico.


Si lo vemos por ese lado, doble motivo para usar en Chile los nombres de “Cordillera de los Andes” y “Cordillera de la Costa”.
Aquellos que argumentan que “Andes” o “los Andes” es el nombre, dicen que debería escribirse “cordillera de los Andes”, y que basta con decir “vengo de los Andes” para referirse a la cadena montañosa; pero como ya se dijo, en Chile hay una localidad (no pequeña) que se llama así.
Además… ¿Qué pasa en el caso de la Cordillera de la Costa?.  Aplicando el mismo criterio diríamos que “Costa” o “la Costa” es el nombre, entonces ¿bastaría con decir “vengo de la Costa” para referirse a la mencionada cordillera?
Al menos a mi me sonaría un poco raro.
Pero más allá de estas sutilezas del lenguaje, en Chile la Cordillera de los Andes no es cualquier cerro. Es la pared que nos separó del mundo durante siglos, y de la cual se extraen la mayores riquezas del país, un lugar donde han sucedido hechos históricos únicos, por ella entró el Ejército Libertador, cuando chilenos y argentinos unidos marcaron un hito único en la historia militar del mundo, en ella cayeron los rugbistas uruguayos, en ella transpiran la gota gorda día a dia miles de mineros, detrás de ella aparece el sol cada mañana… ¿qué me vienen a hablar de “cordillera” con minúscula… eso para el resto.  Nosotros NO.
_


----------



## 0scar

Que interesante.
¿Cómo se tomo la decisión de que en Chile "cordillera" NO se escribe con minúscula?
¿Hay una ley o algo así  para formalizar la voluntad popular?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

0scar said:


> Que interesante.
> ¿Cómo se tomo la decisión de que en Chile "cordillera" NO se escribe con minúscula?
> ¿Hay una ley o algo así  para formalizar la voluntad popular?



Desde el Derecho Romano (no del derecho romano), en el que supongo inspirado él de Chile, la _consuetudo _es ley, y todos los chilenos que han intervenido en este tema dicen que en Chile es y se escribe Cordillera de los Andes y Cordillera de la Costa, por el uso inveterado y no disputado de esa forma de hacerlo. 
Hay otro argumento y no pequeño: Ambas cordilleras están en la República de Chile, y diría que los chilenos están legitimados para decir cual es el nombre propio de sus accidentes geográficos. Tal como hacen con el Cabo de Hornos y la Tierra de Fuego.


----------



## Fondero

Varias cosas:

1) Que "cordillera" no forma parte del nombre propio se puede probar con ejemplos como "Voy a cruzar los Andes", igual como uno puede decir "Atravesó el Atlántico", "Navegó por el Mediterráneo". Aunque se suela escribir "la Cordillera de los Andes", "el Océano Atlántico" y "el Mar Mediterráneo", en todos estos casos se trata de sustantivos comunes ("cordillera", "océano" y "mar"), que acompañan al nombre propio pero que *no forman parte de él*, y que por lo tanto deben ser escritos con minúscula inicial.

2) Lo que dice el DPD es que en el *uso antonomástico* se puede escribir "Cordillera", es decir, cuando aparezca sin determinantes: "voy a cruzar la Cordillera", "la Cordillera nos separa". Pero cuando tiene determinantes, recomienda escribir con minúscula inicial: "voy a cruzar la cordillera de los Andes", "la cordillera que nos separa".

3) "Los Andes" (ciudad) y "los Andes" (cordillera) se diferencian tanto en la escritura (la primera siempre lleva mayúscula en "Los": "está en Los Andes [ciudad]", mientras que la segunda no: "está en los Andes [cordillera]") como en la gramática ("Me dicen que Los Andes *queda* en..." / "Me dicen que los Andes *quedan* en...", o "Encuentro que Los Andes *es precioso*" / "Encuentro que los Andes *son preciosos*")

4) Sobre lo del respeto a la _consuetudo_, la verdad es resulta un mal criterio al momento de elaborar un sistema ortográfico. Introduce numerosas excepciones que complejizan innecesariamente esta herramienta. La costumbre es criterio legítimo en sintaxis, morfología, léxico, pronunciación, etc., pero no en la ortografía, que esta es precisamente un sistema artificial de representación, por lo cual puede ser intervenido para optimizar su "enseñabilidad" (es decir, hacerlo más racional y simple)  y así fomentar la alfabetización.

Por otra parte, la "venerable" costumbre de escribir "Cordillera de los Andes" probablemente se deba a una mala interpretación de lo que aparece en los mapas: en ellos aparece con mayúscula inicial porque es comienzo de enunciado, pero no por otra razón.

En resumen, considero preferible adoptar decisiones razonadas y que mejoren las cualidades de nuestro sistema ortográfico (simplicidad, coherencia, internacionalidad) en lugar de dejarnos arrastrar por chovinismos ortográficos y decir que "debe escribirse así porque los chilenos lo escribimos así y porque la Cordillera es nuestra".

Saludos a todos.

De cualquier modo, debo mencionar que lo de "Cordillera de la costa" es un problema para el que por ahora no tengo respuesta.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, parece que la Universidad de Chile y el mismísimo Gobierno de Chile, no tienen ningún problema para escribir Cordillera de los Andes, y Cordillera de la Costa al describir el relieve y los límites del territorio chileno.
Cuestión de gustos, supongo, o chovinismo puro y duro.
 
http://www.uchile.cl/?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=conUrl&url=8049
 
http://www.chilebicentenario.cl/bicentenario/conoce-el-chile-del-2010/
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

0scar said:


> Que interesante.
> ¿Cómo se tomo la decisión de que en Chile "cordillera" NO se escribe con minúscula?
> ¿Hay una ley o algo así para formalizar la voluntad popular?


 
Pues la RAE, claro está, cuando se digna aceptar los usos del lenguaje. La Sierra Nevada se llama así porque es una sierra y está permanentemente nevada. De común pasó a propio, y no veo por qué la Cordillera de Los Andes no puede ser un nombre propio también. Como Ciudad del Cabo o Canal de Suez...


----------



## Vampiro

Y como “mar” no forma parte del nombre y es sólo un sustantivo común, podemos navegar por el Mediterráneo, pero también pescar en el Rojo, o irnos de vacaciones al Negro.
Escalar la Nevada, cruzar el Magallanes...
No sé por qué me suena a elipsis todo esto.
_


----------



## Fondero

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pues la RAE, claro está, cuando se digna aceptar los usos del lenguaje. La Sierra Nevada se llama así porque es una sierra y está permanentemente nevada. De común pasó a propio, y no veo por qué la Cordillera de Los Andes no puede ser un nombre propio también. Como Ciudad del Cabo o Canal de Suez...



El caso del que estamos hablando es distinto.

"Sierra Nevada" es un nombre propio ya consolidado y fijado como tal, pero "cordillera de los Andes" no.

Una diferencia muy clara es que cuando es nombre propio no se usa con artículo: "Sierra Nevada es una cadena montañosa..." (vean los artículos de Wikipedia en español, por ejemplo; aunque no es raro oír "La Sierra Nevada..."). En cambio, "Cordillera de los Andes es una cadena montañosa...", sin artículo antes de "cordillera", es agramatical, lo cual muestra que no es un nombre propio como conjunto.

Lo mismo pasa con Ciudad del Cabo: "Llegó a Ciudad del Cabo", y no "Llegó a la Ciudad del Cabo", mientras que "Llegó a la ciudad de Santiago" y no "Llegó a ciudad de Santiago".


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Vampiro said:


> Y como “mar” no forma parte del nombre y es sólo un sustantivo común, podemos navegar por el Mediterráneo, pero también pescar en el Rojo, o irnos de vacaciones al Negro.
> Escalar la Nevada, cruzar el Magallanes...


 
Por si acaso, no intentes nadar en el Muerto.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Fondero said:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> 1) Que "cordillera" no forma parte del nombre propio se puede probar con ejemplos como "Voy a cruzar los Andes", igual como uno puede decir "Atravesó el Atlántico", "Navegó por el Mediterráneo". Aunque se suela escribir "la Cordillera de los Andes", "el Océano Atlántico" y "el Mar Mediterráneo", en todos estos casos se trata de sustantivos comunes ("cordillera", "océano" y "mar"), que acompañan al nombre propio pero que *no forman parte de él*, y que por lo tanto deben ser escritos con minúscula inicial.
> 
> _Esto me suena a petición de principio, poniendo como antecedente lo mismo que se quiere probar. Con ese razonamiento, como podemos decir Chile, queda probado que "república" no forma parte del nombre propio (y oficial) de esa nación, y debe ser escrito con minúscula 'república de Chile'.
> 
> _2) Lo que dice el DPD es que en el *uso antonomástico* se puede escribir "Cordillera", es decir, cuando aparezca sin determinantes: "voy a cruzar la Cordillera", "la Cordillera nos separa". Pero cuando tiene determinantes, recomienda escribir con minúscula inicial: "voy a cruzar la cordillera de los Andes", "la cordillera que nos separa".
> 
> _Con todos los respetos al DPD: Un gaditano dice u oye decir la Isla y entiende claramente que es la Isla por antonomasia. Y el nombre de ese lugar es Isla de San Fernando. Y como ese, multitud de ejemplos. Es decir, el uso antonomástico no excluye de forma absoluta que se trate de un nombre propio. _
> 
> 
> 3) "Los Andes" (ciudad) y "los Andes" (cordillera) se diferencian tanto en la escritura (la primera siempre lleva mayúscula en "Los": "está en Los Andes [ciudad]", mientras que la segunda no: "está en los Andes [cordillera]") como en la gramática ("Me dicen que Los Andes *queda* en..." / "Me dicen que los Andes *quedan* en...", o "Encuentro que Los Andes *es precioso*" / "Encuentro que los Andes *son preciosos*")
> 
> _¿Como se sabe lo que se quiere decir cuando se oye 'Me voy a los Andes'_, _sin más_?
> 
> 4) Sobre lo del respeto a la _consuetudo_, la verdad es resulta un mal criterio al momento de elaborar un sistema ortográfico. Introduce numerosas excepciones que complejizan innecesariamente esta herramienta. La costumbre es criterio legítimo en sintaxis, morfología, léxico, pronunciación, etc., pero no en la ortografía, que esta es precisamente un sistema artificial de representación, por lo cual puede ser intervenido para optimizar su "enseñabilidad" (es decir, hacerlo más racional y simple)  y así fomentar la alfabetización.
> 
> _Ya. La costumbre es criterio legítimo en sintaxis y morfología, pero no en ortografía, porque la ¿complejiza?. Es un buen argumento. Esperemos que la nueva edición de la Ortografía no la complique. Así da la noticia la página web de la RAE:   _
> "Las Academias aprueban por unanimidad la nueva edición de la _Ortografía: _El pleno de las veintidós Academias de la Lengua Española ha aprobado, por unanimidad, el texto de la nueva edición de la _Ortografía_, obra coordinada por el académico español don Salvador Gutiérrez Ordóñez." _Al parecer, la RAE se contradice: Primero usa 'Academias' por antonomasia, y después como nombre propio de las 'Academias de la Lengua Española'._
> . . . .
> En resumen, considero preferible adoptar decisiones razonadas y que mejoren las cualidades de nuestro sistema ortográfico (simplicidad, coherencia, internacionalidad) en lugar de dejarnos arrastrar por chovinismos ortográficos y decir que "debe escribirse así porque los chilenos lo escribimos así y porque la Cordillera es nuestra".
> 
> _Estoy habituado a escribir Península Ibérica y me resisto a aceptar que sea por chovinismo. _
> 
> Saludos a todos.



_A los que correspondo y me uno cordialmente. Lo cortés no quita lo valiente._


----------



## Ushuaia

Fondero said:


> Una diferencia muy clara es que cuando es nombre propio no se usa con artículo: "Sierra Nevada es una cadena montañosa..." (vean los artículos de Wikipedia en español, por ejemplo; aunque no es raro oír "La Sierra Nevada..."). En cambio, "Cordillera de los Andes es una cadena montañosa...", sin artículo antes de "cordillera", es agramatical, lo cual muestra que no es un nombre propio como conjunto.
> 
> Lo mismo pasa con Ciudad del Cabo: "Llegó a Ciudad del Cabo", y no "Llegó a la Ciudad del Cabo", mientras que "Llegó a la ciudad de Santiago" y no "Llegó a ciudad de Santiago".



¿Y "llegó a*l* Río de la Plata"? ¿"En los días despejados se ve la Darwin"?
Me parece que la _prueba del artículo_ no es determinante; "río" y "cordillera" siempre llevan artículo, formen parte del nombre propio o no. 



Manuel G. Rey said:


> Hay otro argumento y no pequeño: Ambas cordilleras están en la República  de Chile, y diría que los chilenos están legitimados para decir cual es  el nombre propio de sus accidentes geográficos. Tal como hacen con el  Cabo de Hornos y la Tierra de*l* Fuego.


 
 El cabo de Hornos es chileno, pero la Isla Grande de Tierra del Fuego  pertenece a dos países y los Andes atraviesan siete... ¿tendremos que  hacer una megaconsulta popular? 

 Yo voy votando por "Cordillera", de trasandina que soy, nomás.


----------



## Fondero

Estimado Manuel:

1) Pues no, no hay petición de principio.

La proposición que deseo probar es: "En "cordillera de los Andes", "cordillera" es un sustantivo común, que no forma parte del nombre propio". Esta proposición luego me sirve como argumento para decir que "cordillera" se escriba con minúscula inicial, pues los sustantivos comunes se escriben con minúscula inicial. 

Las premisas que afectan de manera inmediata a la proposición que deseo probar son las siguientes:

a) Los sustantivos comunes, de función clasificadora, admiten elipsis. Por ejemplo, junto con "La ciudad más cercana queda a 5 km", puedes decir "La más cercana queda a 5 km". Aquí, "ciudad" es un sustantivo común.

b) Un nombre propio es una unidad fija, que no admite elipsis de alguno de sus componentes sin justificación pragmática. Por ejemplo, el nombre de la obra "Grandes esperanzas" no puede sufrir elipsis: ¿"Anoche leí "Esperanzas", "Anoche leí "Grandes""?

Ya que "cordillera" admite elipsis, debo concluir que es un sustantivo común y no un componente del nombre propio. Pero esta es mi conclusión, no una de las premisas. Luego, *no hay petición de principio*.

2) No he dicho que el uso antonomástico excluya que forma parte del nombre propio. Hacía alusión a las palabras de Vampiro, que decía que se podía escribir con mayúscula inicial porque el DPD lo admitía. Y yo respondia que el DPD no decía exactamente eso, sino que se justificaba la mayúscula únicamente en el uso antonomástico: es decir, "la Cordillera" (uso antonomástico), pero "la cordillera de los Andes" (uso no antonomástico). No logro ver cómo se deduce, a partir de lo que dije, que el uso antonomástico excluye que forme parte del nombre propio. Estaba hablando de otra cosa.

3) Si alguien dice "Me voy a los/Los Andes", sin más, pues siempre hay un contexto situacional (conocimiento compartido y mutuo, lugar, etc.) que desambigua.

4) Exactamente: la costumbre es criterio legítimo en sintaxis y morfología, pero no en ortografía, porque la complejiza. Las haches y la diferencia entre "b" y "v", por ejemplo, se mantienen por mera tradición (por consideraciones etimológicas), no tienen ningún fundamento en el sistema fonológico del español. Y la persistencia de la "h" y la diferencia entre "b" y "v" hacen la ortografía más compleja de lo necesario.

Y en cuanto al texto de la página de la RAE: me parece que usas una falacia _ad hominem_ para criticar el razonamiento detrás de la propuesta ortográfica que se hace. Pueden equivocarse al escribir un texto en particular, ¿no?


----------



## Fondero

Manuel: me faltaba añadir que si deseas escribir "Península Ibérica", pues bien, no pasa nada, igual que si alguien escribe "la Cordillera de los Andes". Este tipo de normas van dirigidas más bien a las instituciones oficiales, medios de prensa, etc., es decir, a los participantes del discurso público. Todo ciudadano tiene derecho a escribir de acuerdo con su juicio en su vida cotidiana. Por lo demás, las normas ortográficas nunca han tenido (ni tendrán jamás, esperemos) carácter de ley, sino más bien de recomendaciones orientadoras.

Por lo mismo, tampoco son necesarias votaciones ni guerras (ni competencias de "quién la tiene más grande"), ya que en realidad no hay para qué tomarse la ortografía tan en serio.

Saludos nuevamente.


----------



## sergio11

A riesgo de ser cargoso, repito que depende de cómo lo usen en la oración. Si uno lo está nombrando, aunque use palabras que son sustantivos comunes y no formen parte del nombre oficial, se deben escribir on mayúscula. 

Para ilustrarlo mejor voy a dar un ejemplo más sencillo: país es un sustantivo común, y valiente es un sustantivo común. No existe ningún país que se llame oficialmente "País de los Valientes." Si yo quiero contar una historia en la que describo a cierto país como el país de los valientes, escribo todo con minúscula y no hay ningún problema. Pero si nombro al país "País de los Valientes," digo que nuestro personaje fue al "País de los Valientes," por más que sean todos sustantivos comunes y no estén en el nombre oficial de ese país, que puede ser cualquier país que les plazca, con un nombre que no tenga ninguna de esas palabras, "país" o "valiente," debo escribirlo con mayúscula. 

En la mayoría de los casos, cuando se habla de la "Cordillera de los Andes," se la está nombrando, y por ende se debe escribir con mayúscula, sea o no el nombre oficial. En los pocos casos en que se use la palabra cordillera como una mera descripción, se puede escribir con minúscula. 

Lo mismo con la Cordillera de la Costa. 99% de las veces, se debe escribir con mayúscula.

Lo mismo pasa con Península Ibérica.

_Post Scriptum: La RAE no parece estar de acuerdo conmigo, o por lo menos es un tanto ambigua. El DPD dice que "cordillera" se debe escribir con minúscula si no forma parte del nombre oficial, pero que se puede escribir con mayúscula "cuando funcionan a modo de nombre propio."   _


----------



## Realice

sergio11 said:


> Lo mismo pasa con Península Ibérica.


No lo tengo claro, Sergio. Para mí, el de la cordillera (o Cordillera) de los Andes es un caso análogo al del penón (o Peñón) de Gibraltar y al del estrecho (o Estrecho) de Gibraltar, pero no al de la Península Ibérica. Porque a mí no se me ocurriría nunca escribir 'península Ibérica': o es 'península ibérica', o es 'Península Ibérica'. No sé por qué, no sé siquiera si es correcto o es manía mía. Pero para mí el caso de la península ibérica (o Península Ibérica) es más similar al del cono sur (o Cono Sur) que al de la cordillera de los Andes.

Tampoco sé si esto que digo tiene alguna relevancia para tu argumento, que seguramente no he llegado a entender bien.


----------



## sergio11

Realice said:


> ...que seguramente no he llegado a entender bien...


El motivo por el que no lo has llegado a entender bien es que yo no lo he podido explicar bien. Pero lo que creo que voy a hacer ahora es tomar prestado este fragmento del DPD de la Real Academia: Se escriben con mayúscula _"cuando funcionan a modo de nombre propio,"_ que es lo que yo quería decir, pero con menos vueltas.


----------



## Vampiro

sergio11 said:


> El motivo por el que no lo has llegado a entender bien es que yo no lo he podido explicar bien. Pero lo que creo que voy a hacer ahora es tomar prestado este fragmento del DPD de la Real Academia: Se escriben con mayúscula _"cuando funcionan a modo de nombre propio,"_ que es lo que yo quería decir, pero con menos vueltas.


Yo te entendí bien, aunque admito que la explicación de tu primer posteo fue bastante más clara.
Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo
Y que no te sorprendan las contradicciones de la RAE.  Toda la RAE me parece una gran contradicción.  Pero al menos alguna utilidad presta, eso es verdad.
Respecto al tema del hilo, y a propósito de tu explicación, sólo puedo decirte que yo trabajo en la cordillera, en una mina de cobre que está enclavada en medio de la Cordillera de los Andes.
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## sergio11

Vampiro said:


> Respecto al tema del hilo, y a propósito de tu explicación, sólo puedo decirte que yo trabajo en la cordillera, en una mina de cobre que está enclavada en medio de la Cordillera de los Andes.
> 
> Saludos.
> _


Y si quieres referirte a tu localidad como nombre propio, la puedes llamar Donde Mueren los Valientes, con mayúsculas, aunque no sea el nombre oficial.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

_Estimado Fondero:
_
_Lo más brevemente que me sea posible:_

_Los argumentos que admiten excepciones no regladas pierden mucha fuerza. Eso sucede al argumentar que cuando cabe la elipsis el sustantivo es común, salvo que la elipsis tenga una razón pragmática, porque siempre se puede encontrar una razón._
_Si entendí bien la referencia al DPD, se debería escribir ‘península Ibérica’ por ser Ibérica un determinante. A mayor abundamiento, se usa precedida por el artículo ‘la'. A pesar de eso, está generalmente que  Península forma parte del nombre. De forma análoga en 'la Cordillera de los Andes' opino que Cordillera forma o puede formar parte del nombre, a pesar de llevar artículo y ser posible la elipse. No diría lo mismo de 'cordillera andina', donde veo un nombre común con un adjetivo calificativo, ambos a escribirse con minúscula.

¿Que la costumbre no sea un criterio legítimo en ortografía porque la complica es algo comúnmente aceptado o un juicio personal? Y ¿debo entender que propugnas la desaparición de la 'b' o la 'v' y de la 'h' porque complican más de lo necesario la ortografía? He de decir que en el sistema fonológico español la 'b' es un consonante oclusiva bilabial y el 'v' una fricativa labiodental; hay regiones españolas en las que se distingue claramente su pronunciación. Si se acepta una simplificación ortográfica que suprima una de esas dos consonantes, por la misma razón debe suprimirse la 'll' o la 'y'. Nos podemos encontrar con que las cordilleras son cordiyeras. 

La RAE puede equivocarse, que duda cabe. Pero si transcribo un texto de la Academia, por más que pueda ser o sea erróneo no incurro en una falacia, pues no tengo la intención de causar daño que es intrínseca de la falacia.

Me convencen más las razones para escribir Cordillera de los Andes. Pero no creo poder añadir nada para apoyar esa opción o desvirtuar la contraria. 

Con mis saludos, 

Manuel_


----------



## servknada

Hola!
Me gustaría saber las opiniones de los expertos a saber si los nombres van en mayúscula cuando se incluyen en una frase sin que esta lo exprese.

Por ejemplo:

Virgen de la Cabeza,
rechiquitita,
que encima de la *sierra*
tiene la ermita.

En el caso de la sierra, se trata de la Sierra Morena, "frontera" entre Andalucía y Castilla -La Mancha. ¿ Debería ir en mayúscula la palabra 'sierra' ya que se trata de la Sierra Morena?

Estaba mirando la rae.es para averiguar si los nombres proprios deben ir en mayúscula cuando no son implícitamente expresados en la frase, pero no encuentro nada...

¿Que opináis?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Opinaría que sí. 
Es parte del nombre propio, aunque incompleto.

Hay una región en México llamada los Altos de Chiapas, otra, los Altos de Jalisco. Los Altos, comúnmente. (Eso sí, a saber cuál es cuál).


----------



## la_machy

Hola,

No soy experta pero igual te respondo:



servknada said:


> Hola!
> Me gustaría saber las opiniones de los expertos a saber si los nombres van en mayúscula *cuando se incluyen en una frase sin que esta lo exprese*.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Virgen de la Cabeza,
> rechiquitita,
> que encima de la *sierra*
> tiene la ermita.
> 
> En el caso de la sierra, se trata de la Sierra Morena, "frontera" entre Andalucía y Castilla -La Mancha. ¿ Debería ir en mayúscula la palabra 'sierra' ya que se trata de la Sierra Morena?
> 
> ...



Creo que precisamente, ponerlo o no con mayúscula, indicará si se habla del lugar específico (el cual tiene su nombre propio,_ Sierra Morena_), o si se trata de un lugar en general.

Mi opinión.


Saludos


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

No sé si hay reglas para estos casos; yo, al menos, no he sabido encontrarlas. 

Sin embargo, tengo la impresión de que lo correcto es escribirlo con  mayúscula solamente cuando precede al nombre correspondiente, como en este ejemplo, elegido entre otros muchos:

*La Cordillera de los Andes, la segunda más alta del mundo, constituye el rasgo más característico del relieve chileno. *
*A lo largo de su extensión, la cordillera se levanta abruptamente desde la costa del Pacífico.*
Fuente.

Aunque esto  no significa que mi opinión "vaya a misa" (en este caso, a la ermita).

Saludos.

Por cierto: convendría intercalar otra erre en el título de este hilo.


----------



## Pinairun

Lo que al respecto dice el DPD, mayúsculas, 4.7



> También se escriben con inicial mayúscula algunos de estos nombres genéricos cuando, por antonomasia, designan un lugar único y, por lo tanto, funcionan a modo de nombre propio. Estas antonomasias están* lógicamente limitadas en su uso a la comunidad de hablantes que comparten una misma geografía*, para los que la identificación de la referencia es inequívoca, como ocurre, por ejemplo, entre los chilenos, con _la Cordillera _(por la cordillera de los Andes) o, entre los españoles, con_ la Península _(por el territorio peninsular español) o_ el Estrecho _(por el estrecho de Gibraltar). El hecho de escribir_ Península Ibérica _con mayúsculas se debe a que con esta expresión nos referimos a una entidad de carácter histórico-político, y no a un mero accidente geográfico_._


----------



## torrebruno

Eso, querida Pina, es un estrecho agujero por el que se colará cualquiera para escribir con mayúsculas hasta los Callos. Los Callos la Ambrosia, muy famosos en todo el valle del bajo Guadalquivir. ¿Que no?


----------



## la_machy

En México tenemos un lugar que podría ser un buen ejemplo.

''Entre todas las bellezas naturales de México, Los Cabos, es uno de los lugares más hermosos para visitar''.

Quien esté familiarizado con tierras mexicanas, sabrá que ''Los Cabos'' no son simplemente  accidentes geográficos, sino un lugar de espléndidas playas en la punta de la Baja''. (otro ejemplo, ''la península de la Baja California'').


Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Sierra Morena es una cordillera, de unos 400 km, que a su vez tiene otras sierras.
El santuario de la Virgen de la Cabeza está en una de ellas, la de Andújar, en el cerro del Cabezo.

Yo no usaría la mayúscula aquí.


----------



## altoloco1

Hola. Sabido es que al escribir el nombre de un accidente geográfico, el sustantivo que lo designa debe comenzar en minúscula. Por ejemplo, océano Pacífico. Pero existen casos en que tal sustantivo no viene a categorizar el accidente si no más bien a formar parte sintética de su nombre. Y, en ese caso, tengo entendido que se escribe con mayúscula, ¿no es así? Por ejemplo, Sierra Maestra.
¿Qué opinan de "cerro de los Siete Colores"? ¿O debiera ser "Cerro de los Siete Colores"?
Espero que me puedan ayudar.
Saludos.


----------



## cristhian_1989

Tu tienes la respuesta hermano. solo aplicala.


----------



## juandelsur

Hola. Tal como dijiste, cuando el sustantivo forma parte del nombre debe ir con mayúscula.
Ej. Río de la Plata.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Yo creo que eso *altoloco1* lo tiene más que claro.
Lo que parece no saber es si, en este caso, la palabra "cerro" forma parte del nombre o no.
Yo creo que sí, y que debe ir con mayúsculas.
Pero sería conveniente visitar la página de algún organismo oficial, o consultar un mapa del sector (un mapa serio, claro está, no uno hecho para escolares)
_


----------



## jordimoro

Otra variante interesante es si se puede o no traducir a otro idioma. Si se puede y es correcta la traducción con toda seguridad debe ir en minúscula por ser nombre común. En caso contrario, a la fuerza va en mayúscula por ser nombre propio y, además, no puede ser traducida. Sierra Nevada no puede jamás ser Snow Mountain....


----------



## altoloco1

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
Vampiro: efectivamente, mi consulta iba por ese lado. Luego de consultarlo en algunos sitios oficiales creo que se debería escribir con mayúscula. Aunque ni siquiera estos sitios me resultan confiables en estas cuestiones.
Tengo la sospecha de que el "de los" resulta determinante a la hora de escribir Cerro con mayúscula.
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

altoloco1 said:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
> Vampiro: efectivamente, mi consulta iba por ese lado. Luego de consultarlo en algunos sitios oficiales creo que se debería escribir con mayúscula. Aunque ni siquiera estos sitios me resultan confiables en estas cuestiones.
> Tengo la sospecha de que el "de los" resulta determinante a la hora de escribir Cerro con mayúscula.
> Saludos.


Claro, como "Cordillera de los Andes", que muchos insisten en escribir con minúscula.
Saludos.
_


----------



## canceriano22

¿Es mar Rojo o Mar Rojo, mar negro o Mar Negro, golfo pérsico o Golfo Pérsico?


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Los nombres propios se escriben con mayúscula pero no así los sustantivos comunes genéricos que los acompañan (mar, río, cabo, golfo, cordillera, etc.). Luego _mar_ y _golfo_ se deben escribir con minúscula.

Saludos.


----------



## canceriano22

blasita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Los nombres propios se escriben con mayúscula pero no así los sustantivos comunes genéricos que los acompañan (mar, río, cabo, golfo, cordillera, etc.). Luego _mar_ y _golfo_ se deben escribir con minúscula.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso es lo que dice la norma, pero ¿hay alguna excepción? Por ejemplo, me parece haber leído que *mar Caspio*, por ser un lago y no mar, entonces el sustantivo "mar" vendría a ser parte inherente de su nombre (propio). No sé si alguien del foro pueda aclarar este caso particular.


----------



## dexterciyo

canceriano22 said:


> Eso es lo que dice la norma, pero ¿hay alguna excepción? Por ejemplo, me parece haber leído que *mar Caspio*, por ser un lago y no mar, entonces el sustantivo "mar" vendría a ser parte inherente de su nombre (propio). No sé si alguien del foro pueda aclarar este caso particular.



Sí, existen casos en los que el sustantivo genérico forma parte del nombre: la Selva Negra, Sierra Morena, Río de la Plata, etc. No es el caso de mar Caspio, en que la palabra _mar_ toma la acepción de 'lago de cierta extensión'.


----------



## blasita

canceriano22 said:


> Eso es lo que dice la norma, pero ¿hay alguna excepción? Por ejemplo, me parece haber leído que *mar Caspio*, por ser un lago y no mar, entonces el sustantivo "mar" vendría a ser parte inherente de su nombre (propio). No sé si alguien del foro pueda aclarar este caso particular.



Sí, 'mar' va con minúscula. Los lagos siguen la misma regla (todos los accidentes geográficos). Pero tienes razón: hay excepciones como p. ej. _la Selva Negra, los Picos de Europa_, porque el sustantivo genérico es parte inherente del nombre. Pero en el caso de _el mar Caspio_ no es así, y al igual que en _el_ _mar Rojo_ debe escribirse 'mar' con minúscula.

Edito: mandado exactamente al mismo tiempo que Dexterciyo.


----------



## canceriano22

Correcto, gracias a todos por aclarar la duda, entonces, no hay ningún problema en escribir mar Negro, mar Caspio, mar Rojo y demás.


----------



## Vampiro

No estoy tan de acuerdo.
Muchas veces (y esta es una, en mi opinión) no queda tan claro qué forma parte del nombre y qué no.
Yo escribiría “Mar Rojo”, con mayúsculas, porque ese “Rojo” es un adjetivo de “Mar”, por lo tanto como nombre forman una unidad.
¿O alguien dice “Estuve buceando en el Rojo”?.
Imposible.
El término “Mar” en este caso es inseparable.  Y como este muchos más.
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre Mar Rojo y Selva Negra, ya que la mencionaron como ejemplo? (no vale decir que selva negra es una torta de chocolate)
Y lo que diga el DPD, el DRAE o el Manual de los Cortapalos me trae al pairo, por si van a empezar a tirármelos por la cabeza.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Yo escribo Mar Rojo y Mar Muerto. Por las mismas razones que Vampiro, porque es imposible bucear en el Muerto.


----------



## dexterciyo

Vampiro said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre Mar Rojo y Selva Negra, ya que la mencionaron como ejemplo? (no vale decir que selva negra es una torta de chocolate)
> Y lo que diga el DPD, el DRAE o el Manual de los Cortapalos me trae al pairo, por si van a empezar a tirármelos por la cabeza.
> Saludos.
> _



¿Te vale que la Selva Negra no es una selva y por ello no se trataría como sustantivo genérico?


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> No estoy tan de acuerdo.
> Muchas veces (y esta es una, en mi opinión) no queda tan claro qué forma parte del nombre y qué no.
> Yo escribiría “Mar Rojo”, con mayúsculas, porque ese “Rojo” es un adjetivo de “Mar”, por lo tanto como nombre forman una unidad.
> ¿O alguien dice “Estuve buceando en el Rojo”?.
> Imposible.
> El término “Mar” en este caso es inseparable. Y como este muchos más.
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre Mar Rojo y Selva Negra, ya que la mencionaron como ejemplo? (no vale decir que selva negra es una torta de chocolate)
> Y lo que diga el DPD, el DRAE o el Manual de los Cortapalos me trae al pairo, por si van a empezar a tirármelos por la cabeza.
> Saludos.
> _


De acuerdo con *Vampiro*: *Mar Rojo*, aunque no sé qué significa "me trae al pairo" (pero puedo imaginar algo).


----------



## oa2169

Un ejemplo colombiano, para enfatizar lo que dice Vampiro y Calambur: ... la Sierra Nevada de Santa Martha.

Saludos.

_(¿Leyeron mi firma?)_


----------



## blasita

Pues yo también lo he estado escribiendo casi siempre con mayúscula porque tiene más sentido para mí (y además es que se me pasa algunas veces). En escritos formales no lo hago. Pero se cita la regla para no liar a otros que estén interesados en saber lo que es correcto.  Con respecto a casos como el de 'la Selva Negra' existen pautas para saber si el sustantivo genérico forma parte del nombre propio geográfico (se pueden encontrar en la _Ortografía de la lengua española_).

Y luego que cada uno haga lo que quiera.


----------



## Vampiro

dexterciyo said:


> ¿Te vale que la Selva Negra no es una selva y por ello no se trataría como sustantivo genérico?


Puede que técnicamente no sea una selva, pero fue bautizada así por los bosques oscuros y frondosos que a los romanos les parecieron una selva, por lo tanto para el caso es lo mismo.
¿Por qué Selva Negra sí y Mar Rojo no?
_

Edito.
Oa: felicitaciones.
.


----------



## Pinairun

No sé por qué, pero acostumbramos a suprimir el genérico _mar _cuando citamos el Mediterráneo, el Cantábrico, el Báltico, el Caribe y otros muchos. 
Pero no lo hacemos cuando se trata del mar Rojo, del mar Caspio o del mar Muerto, ni de los que llevan la preposición 'de': el mar de Bering, el mar de Japón, el mar del Norte.

Quizá sea esta la razón por la que se llega a considerar parte del nombre propio el sustantivo 'mar'.


----------



## El Gaucho

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​

Recuerdo haber estudiado que en el caso de los nombres geográficos se debe escribir con mayúscula inicial la palabra que identifica al accidente geográfico en sí en caso de que el nombre propio sea una palabra general. Ejemplo: Mar del Sur (pero "mar de Atlantis"). Por eso me viene la duda de por qué en "océano Pacífico" la primera palabra se escribe con minúscula inicial, si "pacífico" denota un término no específico.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, Sr. Gaucho:
Mire lo que dice el DPD sobre el asunto:


> Los nombres comunes genéricos que acompañan a los nombres propios geográficos (ciudad, río, mar, océano, sierra, cordillera, cabo, golfo, estrecho, etc.) deben escribirse con minúscula: la ciudad de Panamá, el río Ebro, la sierra de Gredos, la cordillera de los Andes, el cabo de Hornos. Solo si el nombre genérico forma parte del nombre propio, se escribe con mayúscula inicial: Ciudad Real, Río de la Plata, Sierra Nevada, los Picos de Europa. También se escriben con inicial mayúscula algunos de estos nombres genéricos cuando, por antonomasia, designan un lugar único y, por lo tanto, funcionan a modo de nombre propio. Estas antonomasias están lógicamente limitadas en su uso a la comunidad de hablantes que comparten una misma geografía, para los que la identificación de la referencia es inequívoca, como ocurre, por ejemplo, entre los chilenos, con la Cordillera (por la cordillera de los Andes) o, entre los españoles, con la Península (por el territorio peninsular español) o el Estrecho (por el estrecho de Gibraltar). El hecho de escribir Península Ibérica con mayúsculas se debe a que con esta expresión nos referimos a una entidad de carácter histórico-político, y no a un mero accidente geográfico.


Un saludo.


----------



## lospazio

Lord Darktower said:


> Hola, Sr. Gaucho:
> Mire lo que dice el DPD sobre el asunto:
> 
> Un saludo.



Me parece milord que eso no responde la inquietud de mi compatriota. Creo que lo que él pregunta es si en el caso mencionado, _océano_ forma parte del nombre propio, como lo hace en _Ciudad Real _o en _Río de la Plata_. Yo me inclino a creer que sí, por analogía con el ejemplo de _Ciudad Real_.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

En general, los sustantivos comunes genéricos deben escribirse con minúscula: _el *o*céano *P*acífico_. Aquí _océano_ no forma parte del nombre propio, es simplemente un sustantivo común genérico (como _mar, lago, río, cordillera_, etc.) que acompaña al nombre propio _Pacífico_. De manera abreviada: _*e*l *P*acífico_.

Se puede encontrar más información en la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ (RAE, 2010) en el apartado 4.2.4.6.3. (_Accidentes geográficos_).

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

He leído varias veces esto que sigue del DPD y, o soy algo tardo o no está bien explicado. No caben más opciones. No me entero exactamente cómo escribir Océano Pacífico, o así, al igual que Sierra Nevada u océano Pacífico, al igual que río Ebro. ¿Y por qué no los "picos de Europa"? De los ejemplos puestos con ambas mayúsculas, la única que veo "ejemplar" es Ciudad Real. Al igual que serían Porto Cristo (Manacor), Ciudad del Cabo, Buenos Aires, Puerto Lumbreras (Murcia), etc.



> Los nombres comunes genéricos que acompañan a los nombres propios geográficos (ciudad, río, mar, océano, sierra, cordillera, cabo, golfo, estrecho, etc.) deben escribirse con minúscula: la ciudad de Panamá, el río Ebro, la sierra de Gredos, la cordillera de los Andes, el cabo de Hornos. Solo si el nombre genérico forma parte del nombre propio, se escribe con mayúscula inicial: Ciudad Real, Río de la Plata, Sierra Nevada, los Picos de Europa.


----------



## blasita

Ludaico said:


> [...] No me entero exactamente cómo escribir Océano Pacífico, o así, al igual que Sierra Nevada u océano Pacífico, al igual que río Ebro. ¿Y por qué no los "picos de Europa"?



Como he mencionado antes, es _*o*céano Pacífico;_ del apartado anteriormente citado de la Ortografía:  





> Los nombres propios de los accidentes geográficos, tanto naturales como artificiales, se escriben con mayúscula inicial, pero no los sustantivos comunes genéricos que los acompañan (_océano, mar, lago, embalse, río, cordillera, sierra, cabo, golfo, bahía, isla, estrecho, canal_, etc.), que deben escribirse con minúscula:_ el océano Pacífico_, [..]


_El_ _río Ebro, el río Orinoco_, etc., _río_ es un sustantivo genérico.

En el apartado 4.2.3.1.3. se habla de cómo determinar cuándo el sustantivo genérico se considera parte del nombre propio. Voy a aludir solo a algunos de los mencionados:


> El sustantivo genérico forma parte del nombre propio cuando la expresión denominativa no exige la anteposición del artículo para integrarse en un enunciado; así ocurre en el caso antes citado de _Cabo Verde_ o en otros como _Ciudad del Cabo_ o _Sierra Nevada_.
> 
> [...] Así, escribimos _las Montañas Rocosas_ o _los Picos de Europa_ porque ni _montañas_ ni _picos_ suelen ser el genérico que se emplea en las denominaciones de las series o conjuntos de montañas, cuyos genéricos prototípicos son sustantivos como _sistema, cordillera o sierra._


Hay otro hilo **** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...) más general sobre este tema al que aconsejo echar un ojo y donde se podrían también plantear las dudas que puedan existir. La información más completa se encuentra en la Ortografía de la lengua española.

De todas formas, creo que hay que tener en cuenta que todo esto son convenciones, reglas generales que se establecen, es decir, no creo que haya que buscarle siempre una lógica, los idiomas no son ciencia. Esto último es solo mi opinión.


----------



## lospazio

blasita said:


> Como he mencionado antes, es _*o*céano Pacífico;_ del apartado anteriormente citado de la Ortografía: _El_ _río Ebro, el río Orinoco_, etc., _río_ es un sustantivo genérico.
> 
> En el apartado 4.2.3.1.3. se habla de cómo determinar cuándo el sustantivo genérico se considera parte del nombre propio. Voy a aludir solo a algunos de los mencionados:



No entiendo muy bien esto que transcribiste:

*El sustantivo genérico forma parte del nombre propio cuando la expresión denominativa no exige la anteposición del artículo para integrarse en un enunciado; así ocurre en el caso antes citado de Cabo Verde o en otros como Ciudad del Cabo o Sierra Nevada.

[...] Así, escribimos las Montañas Rocosas o los Picos de Europa porque ni montañas ni picos suelen ser el genérico que se emplea en las denominaciones de las series o conjuntos de montañas, cuyos genéricos prototípicos son sustantivos como sistema, cordillera o sierra.* 

Primero dice que NO exige la anteposición del artículo para integrarse en un enunciado, pero después escribe *las*_ Montañas Rocosas _y *los*_ Picos de Europa.

_


----------



## blasita

Hola, Lospazio.

Los dos párrafos son dos casos diferentes que se incluyen consecutivamente en ese mismo apartado. Es imposible o no creo que sea adecuado incluir todos los casos ni toda la información en este hilo. Para que se entienda mejor, lo que va antes de "Así, escribimos ..." es: "También se considera parte del nombre propio el sustantivo genérico que antecede al término específico de la denominación cuando no es el que habitualmente se utiliza para referirse al tipo de realidad designada".


----------



## lospazio

blasita said:


> Hola, Lospazio.
> 
> Los dos párrafos son dos casos diferentes que se incluyen consecutivamente en ese mismo apartado. Es imposible o no creo que sea adecuado incluir todos los casos ni toda la información en este hilo. Para que se entienda mejor, lo que va antes de "Así, escribimos ..." es: "También se considera parte del nombre propio el sustantivo genérico que antecede al término específico de la denominación cuando no es el que habitualmente se utiliza para referirse al tipo de realidad designada".



Ahora me parece un poco mejor, pero, de todos modos, el tema sigue sin quedarme del todo claro. Olvidé poner en mi comentario anterior la otra incongruencia que veía en lo que citaste. Primero dice que debemos escribir _Sierra Nevada _y después que tenemos que poner _Montañas Rocosas _porque _montañas_ no es el genérico prototípico que se usa en esos casos, como sí lo es _sierra_. ¿En qué quedamos?


----------



## ACQM

Yo me quedo con lo que dice el Lord. "El Pacífico" se entiende, luego "océano Pacífico", "La Nevada" NO se entiende, pues "Sierra Nevada". Lo de "Montañas Rocosas" es porque no son montañas, así como así, es "la sierra de las Montañas Rocosas", como pasa con "las montañas llamadas Picos de Europa", o el pueblo llamado "Puerto Lumbreras" al que aludía Ludaico o el llamado "Ventas de Zafarraya", porque no son unas ventas, es un pueblo, aunque en su momento si hubiera ventas allí. Pero el Pâcífico sí que es un océano, así que océano Pacífico.


----------



## lospazio

ACQM said:


> Yo me quedo con lo que dice el Lord. "El Pacífico" se entiende, luego "océano Pacífico", "La Nevada" NO se entiende, pues "Sierra Nevada". Lo de "Montañas Rocosas" es porque no son montañas, así como así, es "la sierra de las Montañas Rocosas", como pasa con "las montañas llamadas Picos de Europa", o el pueblo llamado "Puerto Lumbreras" al que aludía Ludaico o el llamado "Ventas de Zafarraya", porque no son unas ventas, es un pueblo, aunque en su momento si hubiera ventas allí. Pero el Pâcífico sí que es un océano, así que océano Pacífico.



Estás aplicando un criterio distinto para cada caso. Es como decir _La regla es que en cada caso lo escribo como me da la gana_. 

Pero está bien. Yo le aconsejaría al gaucho que lo escriba como más le guste.


----------



## ACQM

lospazio said:


> Estás aplicando un criterio distinto para cada caso. Es como decir _La regla es que en cada caso lo escribo como me da la gana_.
> 
> Pero está bien. Yo le aconsejaría al gaucho que lo escriba como más le guste.



¿Cómo? Si lees bien las citas que han copiado los demás foreros veràs que el criterio es que el accidente geográfico sea parte del nombre, y luego, se aclara que se considera siempre parte del nombre cuando no sea la denominación genérica que tocaría a ese accidente geográfico. 

Claro que aplico 2 criterios: uno para decidir que sólo va en mayúsculas el nombre propio y otro para determinar qué es un nombre propio. Son dos criterios complementarios. Siguiendo con los ejemplos: si tu dices "El Lumbreras", no se entiende "Puerto Lumbreras" y si dices "Zafarraya" pues es un pueblo distinto a "Ventas de Zafarraya", y si dices "Los de Europa" no se entiende "los Picos de Europa". Y como también dicen las normas, si las lees bien, eso puede variar de una comunidad de hablantes a otra, según lo que sea o no evidente para ellos.


----------



## lospazio

ACQM said:


> ¿Cómo? Si lees bien las citas que han copiado los demás foreros veràs que el criterio es que el accidente geográfico sea parte del nombre, y luego, se aclara que se considera siempre parte del nombre cuando no sea la denominación genérica que tocaría a ese accidente geográfico.



Según uno de tus criterios, debemos escribir _Sierra Nevada _porque _la Nevada_ no se entiende.
Según otro de tus criterios, _no se considera parte del nombre cuando es la denominación genérica que tocaría a ese accidente geográfico_, por lo tanto debemos escribir _sierra Nevada_, porque _sierra_ es la denominación genérica que le toca a ese accidente geográfico.


----------



## ACQM

lospazio said:


> Según uno de tus criterios, debemos escribir _Sierra Nevada _porque _la Nevada_ no se entiende.
> Según otro de tus criterios, _no se considera parte del nombre cuando es la denominación genérica que tocaría a ese accidente geográfico_, por lo tanto debemos escribir _sierra Nevada_, porque _sierra_ es la denominación genérica que le toca a ese accidente geográfico.



Son dos criterios complementarios, no excluyentes, se debe escribir con mayúscula si es imprescindible para denominarlo o no es el nombre del accidente geográfico. Creo que queda claro que esa es la norma, otra cosa es que a ti te guste la norma de la RAE o no, que eres libre de pensar como quieras y de ser "insumiso" si te apetece.


----------



## Ludaico

Creo que ya he cogido el tranquillo: podemos decir "el Mediterráneo" y "el Índico" para referirnos al "mar Mediterráneo" y al "océano Índico", ya que todo el mundo sabe a qué nos estamos refiriendo; pero no podemos decir o escribir "el Muerto" para referirnos al "Mar Muerto", asi como tampoco podemos decir "el Nuevo" para referirnos a "Pueblo Nuevo".


----------



## blasita

lospazio said:


> Pero está bien. Yo le aconsejaría al gaucho que lo escriba como más le guste.


 Entiendo que si alguien se toma la molestia de preguntar sobre la manera correcta de escribir algo, como ha hecho El Gaucho, está interesado en tener respuesta a su pregunta. Y, claro, como digo yo siempre: luego que cada uno haga lo que quiera.

En este caso está muy claro: minúscula. _El *o*céano Pacífico, el *o*céano Índico, el *m*ar Mediterráneo, el *m*ar Rojo,_ etc. son todos océanos o mares. Sustantivo genérico  minúscula.  En algunas ocasiones, el sustantivo genérico forma parte de un nombre propio de lugar y en este caso debe escribirse con mayúscula inicial. Hay algunas reglas _generales_ para determinarlo. 

Ahora, de manera muy breve, mi opinión. Los idiomas no son A, B y C, son artificiales y algo vivo, se basan en el uso de los hablantes. Usamos _*S*ierra Morena, *S*ierra Nevada_ (sin artículo, no decimos _vamos_ *_a la Sierra Morena/Nevada_), pero sí _(vamos a) la *s*ierra de Guadarrama_. A mí me parece que en algunos casos es difícil de determinar si forma parte del nombre propio o no, y creo que puede ser cuestión del uso habitual de ese accidente geográfico en particular. La 'regla' a la que aluden Lord, ACQM y Ludaico se cumple en bastantes casos (_el Amazonas, los Andes, las Galápagos, _etc.), pero estoy segura de que hay excepciones. Esto no es propio, ni mucho menos del español: en todos los idiomas que conozco hay reglas generales y excepciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

blasita said:


> ...pero estoy segura de que hay excepciones...



Sí, excepciones y muchas dudas. Una, por ejemplo: ¿es canal de Panamá o Canal de Panamá? ¿Es canal de Isabel II o Canal de Isabel II?
Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Ludaico said:


> Sí, excepciones y muchas dudas. Una, por ejemplo: ¿es canal de Panamá o Canal de Panamá? ¿Es canal de Isabel II o Canal de Isabel II?


 Sería _el *c*anal de Panamá_ (_canal_ es sustantivo común genérico, como _océano_). Y _el_ _Canal de Isabel II_ no es un accidente geográfico sino el nombre de una empresa. Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

blasita said:


> En este caso está muy claro: minúscula. _El *o*céano Pacífico, el *o*céano Índico, el *m*ar Mediterráneo, el *m*ar Rojo,_ etc. son todos océanos o mares. Sustantivo genérico  minúscula.  En algunas ocasiones, el sustantivo genérico forma parte de un nombre propio de lugar y en este caso debe escribirse con mayúscula inicial. Hay algunas reglas _generales_ para determinarlo.


OK, OK, con los océanos está bien, te la compro (aunque yo no lo uso así), pero... ¿¿mar Rojo??
Ya hemos hablado de esto ad-vomitum en otros hilos.
¿Dirías "Me fui de pesca al Rojo", o "Estuve nadando en el Muerto"?
_


----------



## blasita

Hola, Vampiro. Se puede ver que he puesto entre comillas esa regla que han comentado otros compañeros y dicho que creo que se cumple en bastantes casos pero no en todos. Luego para mí no es una regla general. Y he añadido que incluso pienso que seguramente hay excepciones a las reglas generales que se mencionan en la Ortografía. Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Vampiro said:


> OK, OK, con los océanos está bien, te la compro (aunque yo no lo uso así), pero... ¿¿*mar Rojo*??



Me lo ha quitado, Sr. Vampiro, de la boc..., digo... de la tecla. Pensé igual, pero no quise ser el primero. Me ha costado asumir lo de "*o*céano Atlántico", "*m*ar Mediterráneo", "*r*ío Manzanares", pero necesito algún tiempo más para asumir lo de ir de turismo al Rojo.
Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

blasita said:


> En el apartado 4.2.3.1.3. se habla de cómo determinar cuándo el sustantivo genérico se considera parte del nombre propio. Voy a aludir solo a algunos de los mencionados:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El sustantivo genérico forma parte del nombre propio cuando la expresión denominativa no exige la anteposición del artículo para integrarse en un enunciado; así ocurre en el caso antes citado de Cabo Verde o en otros como Ciudad del Cabo o Sierra Nevada.
> 
> [...] Así, escribimos las Montañas Rocosas o los Picos de Europa porque ni montañas ni picos suelen ser el genérico que se emplea en las denominaciones de las series o conjuntos de montañas, cuyos genéricos prototípicos son sustantivos como sistema, cordillera o sierra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay otro hilo más general sobre este tema al que aconsejo echar un ojo y donde se podrían también plantear las dudas que puedan existir. La información más completa se encuentra en la Ortografía de la lengua española.
Click to expand...



Yo esto lo veo bastante claro y lógico, a diferencia de *lospazio*. 

La regla se ajusta a la mayoría de los ejemplos que se han expuesto en el hilo. Si se puede incluir el artículo, se trata de un sustantivo genérico y, por lo tanto, va en *minúscula*: _el mar Rojo_; si no cabe la posibilidad de acompañarle el artículo, no es un sustantivo genérico, así que va en *mayúscula*: _Sierra Morena_. No obstante, esto ocurre cuando realmente ese sustantivo se aplica a la realidad que designa: _los Picos de Europa_ ("picos" no es el sustantivo genérico), _la Selva Negra_ ("selva" no es el sustantivo genérico), _la Cruz del Sur_ ("cruz" no es el sustantivo genérico), etc. Finalmente, cuando esos sustantivos genéricos tengan un uso antonomástico, se escriben con *mayúscula* debido a que reemplazan al nombre propio: _la Península_, _el Golfo_, _el Estrecho_, etc.

Un saludo.


----------



## francisgranada

Según mi opinión, quizás un poco simplificadamente, cuando las palabras mar, océano, sierra, cidudad etc. hacen parte del nombre geográfico, se escriben con mayúscula. Por ejemplo podemos decir: el monte _Monte Blanco_, la sierra _Sierra Nevada_, la ciudad _Ciudad Real_ .... Pero "el mar _Mar Negro" o "_el océano_ Océno Atlántico" ... _nos no suena natural, es decir, en estes casos _mar _y _océano _no forman parte del nombre geográfico y por consecuencia, se escriben con minúscula.

Otro problema es que a veces no sabemos si las dichas palabras forman o no forman parte del nombre propio... (en fin, es cuestión de convención y no se trata de una regla "absoluta")


----------



## Ludaico

Si digo "el Atlántico" o "el Mediterráneo", sea cual fuere el contexto en que lo dijera, todo el mundo se representaría mentalmente la idea del océano Atlántico o la del mar Mediterráneo. Por ello se dice que "océano" y "mar" no forman parte de sus nombres propios y, por ende, se escriben con minúscula inicial. Pero si digo "el Menor", no creo que todo el mundo cayera inmediatamente en la cuenta de a qué o a quién me estoy refiriendo. El Menor, si me refiero al mar (o laguna: _"mar pequeño"_) de este calificativo, para que su nombre propio esté completo, hay que escribir "Mar Menor". No vale decir que "no suena bien" lo de el "mar Mar Menor", porque así no se diría nunca; al igual que nunca se dice el santo Santiago (o san Santiago), sino Santiago.


----------



## lospazio

dexterciyo said:


> Yo esto lo veo bastante claro y lógico, a diferencia de *lospazio*.
> 
> La regla se ajusta a la mayoría de los ejemplos que se han expuesto en el hilo. Si se puede incluir el artículo, se trata de un sustantivo genérico y, por lo tanto, va en *minúscula*: _el mar Rojo_; si no cabe la posibilidad de acompañarle el artículo, no es un sustantivo genérico, así que va en *mayúscula*: _Sierra Morena_. No obstante, esto ocurre cuando realmente ese sustantivo se aplica a la realidad que designa: _los Picos de Europa_ ("picos" no es el sustantivo genérico), _la Selva Negra_ ("selva" no es el sustantivo genérico), _la Cruz del Sur_ ("cruz" no es el sustantivo genérico), etc... _el Río de la Plata _("río" *SÍ* es el sustantivo genérico y, para colmo, también decimos _el Plata_), _las Montañas Rocosas _("montañas" *SÍ* es el sustantivo genérico)... Finalmente, cuando esos sustantivos genéricos tengan un uso antonomástico, se escriben con *mayúscula* debido a que reemplazan al nombre propio: _la Península_, _el Golfo_, _el Estrecho_, etc.
> 
> Un saludo.


----------



## dexterciyo

Específicamente no: Montañas Rocosas (cordillera) y Río de la Plata (estuario).


----------

